# OLD FARTS v WHIPPERSNAPPERS. THE TEAMS!!



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2011)

The average age has been calculated. 
These are the teams that will do battle at Woodhall Spa over the week-end of 28th/29th April.

*
OLD FARTS 

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1  LOSTTHEPLOT (Capt)
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 NWJOCKO
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79 * 

Format has still to be decided but will either be matchplay (4BB on Saturday, singles on Sunday) or a team Stableford event. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2011)

And the average age of each team is???

Are you sure I'm older than Fundy??


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2011)

And the average age of each team is???
		
Click to expand...

I'll work that out later.
But the average age of all players was just over 46 so that was the cut off point.
Anyone sitting on 46 was a Whippersnapper, anyone above was an Old fart.
It worked out quite well with even numbers


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Blimey, that was close. Was nearly an old git.


----------



## Eejit (Sep 26, 2011)

i think `Whipperfart` is a better term for those close to the cut off....


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2011)

Blimey, that was close. Was nearly an old git.
		
Click to expand...

I will always think of you as an old git.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Blimey, that was close. Was nearly an old git.
		
Click to expand...

I will always think of you as an old git. 

Click to expand...

You forgot to add 'useless'


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2011)

Blimey, that was close. Was nearly an old git.
		
Click to expand...

I will always think of you as an old git. 

Click to expand...

You forgot to add 'useless'
		
Click to expand...

That would be the pot calling ....


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2011)

40 years young... get in there

we should cream the old gits, they will be knackered after 9 holes 

maybe have buggies for old gits and whippers have to carry, might even it out a bit lol


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2011)

all we have to do is ban toilet breaks on the course and it'll be a walkover..Oh, and prove that Werthers originals are performance enhancing....


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Only one member of the previous Woodhall crew took a bog roll onto the course, and he is playing for the young guns.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2011)

That was close,i was nearly an old fart too.
That would have meant.

1.Fitting a ball retriever to the end of my putter.
2.Wearing a jumper and jacket,even when its hot.
3.Going for a pee,every 3 holes.
4.Carrying a comb in my back pocket.
5.Tucking my trousers into my socks.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2011)

Us old 'uns will just let our golf do the talking


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Us old 'uns will just let our golf do the talking


Click to expand...

You could be in trouble doing that.

Also, how many of the old gits will still be breathing come the match? Most of them really shouldn't be planning much past Christmas.


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2011)

Also, how many of the old gits will still be breathing come the match? Most of them really shouldn't be planning much past Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Oi!! That's spamming......you shouldn't come on here advertising your hearse!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2011)

And the average age of each team is???

Are you sure I'm older than Fundy??   

Click to expand...

Thats rather harsh Rick , go on Rob, let him know just how many years older he is


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2011)

Us old 'uns will just let our golf do the talking


Click to expand...

It's a pity yours has got a speech impediment


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2011)

Us old 'uns will just let our golf do the talking


Click to expand...

It's a pity yours has got a speech impediment   

Click to expand...

That's very funny for you Bob


----------



## funkyfred (Sep 27, 2011)

And the average age of each team is???
		
Click to expand...

I'll work that out later.
But the average age of all players was just over 46 so that was the cut off point.
Anyone sitting on 46 was a Whippersnapper, anyone above was an Old fart.
 It worked out quite well with even numbers



Click to expand...

Excellent 

A mathematician at work?

          

Think about it


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to worry. I'm sure the average age will be dropping through the winter. Those OAP winter fuel payments don't go far these days.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2011)

Fighting talk from the Whipper-snappers, or as the dictionary describes them 'young (?) and insignificant, but impertinent persons' Almost makes you want to be an 'old fart'


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 27, 2011)

Fighting talk from the Whipper-snappers, or as the dictionary describes them 'young (?) and insignificant, but impertinent persons' Almost makes you want to be an 'old fart'
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but we have our own teeth, our own hips, and control of our own bladders


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2011)

Fighting talk from the Whipper-snappers, or as the dictionary describes them 'young (?) and insignificant, but impertinent persons' Almost makes you want to be an 'old fart'
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but we have our own teeth, our own hips, and control of our own bladders  

Click to expand...

Speaking for myself, so do I, but unfortunately can't say the same about our captain.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking for myself, so do I, but unfortunately can't say the same about our captain.  

Click to expand...

As team captain, I am not going to be one for giving out too many orders and instructions.
But Gentlemen....... please limit yourself to just one half of bitter or one gin and tonic on the Saturday evening lest you be up all night frequenting the lavatory.
I want us all bright eyed and bushy tailed for our Sunday morning mullering.
Over and out.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this banter!!     

But on a "semi serious" note.....

Do you think everybody playing could bring one blue shirt and one red shirt each, so that we can have some kind of "team" colour? I would think everybody playing will have a blue and a red shirt in their collection somewhere?
Maybe the old gits play in red on the Saturday, and blue on the Sunday and vice versa???
Just add an extra dimentia sorry dimension to the proceedings???


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2011)

Bugger that means I have got to take two shirts with me.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 27, 2011)

I usually play in Ian Poulter Pink with matching visor but I am sure I can dig something out...who am I rooming with again?


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2011)

thats a good point, who am I rooming with (poor bugger)


----------



## Yerman (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this banter!!     

But on a "semi serious" note.....

Do you think everybody playing could bring one blue shirt and one red shirt each, so that we can have some kind of "team" colour? I would think everybody playing will have a blue and a red shirt in their collection somewhere?
Maybe the old gits play in red on the Saturday, and blue on the Sunday and vice versa???
Just add an extra dimentia sorry dimension to the proceedings???
		
Click to expand...

One colour per team for both days?

(all mine are green -40 different shades!)


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2011)

old gits should play in plus fours and tweed jackets, whippersnappers like IJP or Fowler


----------



## Yerman (Sep 27, 2011)

Shirt sponsorship by SAGA and Viagra


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2011)

Toilet breaks for the old farts... no need, most of us have a catherter and bag. And providing someone mashes my food I won't need to bring my teeth.

Mustn't forget the pampers for the babies.

Blue shirts aren't a problem but I'm a bit concerned red might clash with my eyes on the Sunday morning.


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be interesting to see average handicaps for both sides ......


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2011)

Would be interesting to see average handicaps for both sides ......
		
Click to expand...

Old Farts.....54.875
Whippersnappers.....37.000


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2011)

Would be interesting to see average handicaps for both sides ......
		
Click to expand...

Old Farts.....54.875
Whippersnappers.....37.000
		
Click to expand...

   
What are you on about ya auld coot?
Average HANDICAP, not age


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2011)

Would be interesting to see average handicaps for both sides ......
		
Click to expand...

Old Farts.....54.875
Whippersnappers.....37.000
		
Click to expand...

   
What are you on about ya auld coot?
Average HANDICAP, not age
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel well


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like to wish both sides good luck but us whippersnappers are ready for the 'challenge'.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2011)

we may have lost several old farts during the crossover.. you know they dont like change.. it'll be all "in my day this was all bright green, and the writing was smaller. you could just pop into other peoples threads and no one locked their accounts.. i don't like it.. now wheres my giant bag of werthers? the antiques roadshow is about to start"

the average age may have just dropped....


----------



## Eejit (Sep 29, 2011)

Come on our team, i`ve got myself in training for the `Old Farts` team and just did a little wee in my trousers, all shapes and sizes of plasters in my bag, Pain killers, Cuprofen, Iprobrufen, Gaviscon, Rennies, Vaseline ;0/ Crimpolene, Linoleum, Embrocation, Potatoes and if i can think of any more i will let you know... ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2011)

Slight change in the line-up due to a cancellation...


*OLD FARTS 

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 NWJOCKO
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79 * 

Does anybody want to put their name forward as captain for the Whippersnappers????


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't imagine there will be many volunteers to captain a sinking ship.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just smiffy then.


----------



## TXL (Nov 14, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Just smiffy then.
		
Click to expand...

Is that code for "Oh, OK, you twisted my arm enough, I'll do it"?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2011)

Murph gets my vote. All hail murph.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sadly, there is no mileage in me doing it. If, during the winter cold spell, a few more of our elderly brethren shuffle off this mortal coil, I will be first in line to be upgraded to old fart Dom, seeing as I am knocking on the Borders, at the grand age of 46. We really need a captain who will last a few years, and epitomises youth rather than middle age.

For a true reflection of youths stupidity, and I do mean that in a nice way, I would put Aztecs forward.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 14, 2011)

richart said:



			Can't imagine there will be many volunteers to captain a sinking ship.

Click to expand...

Nothing like a challenge then!! If no one else fancies, I am happy to do so - although looking at the teams we won't have to do much more than turn up!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			Nothing like a challenge then!! If no one else fancies, I am happy to do so - although looking at the teams we won't have to do much more than turn up!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! Old "lose a ball" Nash!! That's mighty big talk for someone who can lose 19 balls around probably the most wide open course in the South East....


























Get your pairings sorted for the Saturday numbnuts, and as a gesture we will let whoever is playing with you carry a compass. Jeez they're going to need it. And a half track because you will be going to parts of that golf course that shouldn't be gone to.
Knob!!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2011)

*OLD FARTS 

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt Pugwash)
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 NWJOCKO
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79 *


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 15, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			For a true reflection of youths stupidity, and I do mean that in a nice way, I would put Aztecs forward.
		
Click to expand...

*removes Murph from Christmas card list* 

 knob! 

Paul will make a far better Capt than I ever would. Plus, it's my birthday that weekend, I'll barely be conscious enough for the golf, let alone steering a team to certain victory. 

Shame Steve's had to cancel though.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 15, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Haha!! Old "lose a ball" Nash!! That's mighty big talk for someone who can lose 19 balls around probably the most wide open course in the South East....


























Get your pairings sorted for the Saturday numbnuts, and as a gesture we will let whoever is playing with you carry a compass. Jeez they're going to need it. And a half track because you will be going to parts of that golf course that shouldn't be gone to.
Knob!!
		
Click to expand...

I know who I will be playing - might be our first game since that last one at Blackmoor - can't quite remember that score but it finished on the 12th!! )) Bring your bucket and spade and a walking stick to help down the bunker stairs!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 15, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			old gits should play in plus fours and tweed jackets, whippersnappers like IJP or Fowler 

Click to expand...

Er, you obviously haven't seen my physique then! I'll look like a complete feckin knob-head in any of that gettup!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Er, you obviously haven't seen my physique then! I'll look like a complete feckin knob-head in any of that gettup!!
		
Click to expand...

Especially with your foot in plaster.

If you go out with leftie, you will both e going round in circles.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 15, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Especially with your foot in plaster.

If you go out with leftie, you will both e going round in circles.
		
Click to expand...

Am now on the mend and rid of my 'boot' contraption. Just walking round now with a slightly gay limp!! I'll have no worries at Woodhall - have still got the bog roll in my bag for emergencies!!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			I know who I will be playing - might be our first game since that last one at Blackmoor - can't quite remember that score but it finished on the 12th!! ))
		
Click to expand...

But it will be singles Paul, not 4BB. You won't have Mr Lawrence to bale you out. 
1 over after 8 my arse


----------



## Snelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me know if you have a drop-out and need a whippersnapper.  I would like to play (off 8 if that's okay).

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2011)

Snelly said:



			I would like to play (off 8 if that's okay).

Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

I do admire your sense of humour Snelly, or did you leave off the decimal point before the 8.


----------



## rickg (Nov 18, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Just walking round now with a slightly gay limp!!
		
Click to expand...

How will we spot the difference between you and Murph?......do you also have that gay limp wrist thing that he does?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm guessing pieman is still a big lad, unless he has been on a heck of a diet recently.

Any way, I don't have limp wrists, just heavy hands.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Any way, I don't have limp wrists
		
Click to expand...

You do


----------



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

rickg said:



			How will we spot the difference between you and Murph?......do you also have that gay limp wrist thing that he does?

Click to expand...

Only when we're alone together Rick!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2011)

Snelly said:



			Let me know if you have a drop-out and need a whippersnapper.  I would like to play (off 8 if that's okay).

Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Snelly - you are definitely first reserve for the wining team - noted that you are of 8!! Cheers. Paul


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Snelly - you are definitely first reserve for the wining team - noted that you are of 8!! Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

Before captain grumpy comes back - I meant WINNING team!!!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

have you formulated any pre match tactics yet Paul? 

make full use of my monster h.c  (I dont mind being a sacrificial lamb)


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			Before captain grumpy comes back - I meant WINNING team!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You were right first time you moaning git !


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2011)

Just been speaking to Captain  Grumpy of the Old Farts and he is not giving anything away and obtaining names and handicaps behind the scenes! I am happy for him to see all of our info in public as he will need all the help he can get. Please reply and let me know your first name and handicap where there are gaps below, or correct any mistakes if they are wrong. We will decide pairings for the Saturday in the bar at the golf club over a beer before the game! Then, we will show the team on the T. Sunday tactics and team sheet will be, wait for it, decided over a beer or two on Saturday evening
1 CALVIN LAWRENCE (   )
2 GIBBO - xxxxxx (28)
3 PN WOKINGHAM - Paul (14 - 12 by next year!!)
4 FUNDY - xxxx (xx)
5 ALAN BANNISTER (8)
6 EWAN PORRITT (16)
7 POKERJOKE - Tony (10)
8 AZTECS27 - Jon (19)
9 G_MULLIGAN - xxxx (xx)
10 PIEMAN - Paul (5)
11 NWJOCK - xxxx (xx)
12 MURPHTHEMOG - Chris (9)
13 RICHARDC - Richard (15?)
14 BLUEWOLF - xxxxxxx (12)
15 ACHILLES - xxxxxxx (12)
16 STEVE79 - xxxxxxx (12)


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmm, highest h.c by a mile, no doubt I will be a fair bit lower by then, or should I protect it for the extra points


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought there was an 18 handicap maximum for this event.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmmm, I better start practising then, although have had 1 round @ 16 over


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmmm, I better start practising then, although have had 1 round @ 16 over 

Click to expand...

Just practice your bunker shots !


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmm, highest h.c by a mile, no doubt I will be a fair bit lower by then, or should I protect it for the extra points 

Click to expand...

Gibbo - keep it high!! Team tactics - have fun, take the piss out of the old farts, drink lots of beer and win!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

I can manage that easily Paul. Really can't wait, Beau Desert seems like aeons ago and never really fully took it all in.

We will not be beaten, I couldnt handle all them old cronies gloating on here


----------



## RichardC (Nov 22, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			13 RICHARDC - Richard (15?)
		
Click to expand...

That will be 17 dear captain


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

you will have the irons and wedges of a Pro though   (git)

1st dibs on the MD wedges hehe


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluewolf = Danny. Currently 12 h/c. 
Good teamtal Cap'n. Beer, laugh, golf. In that order.


----------



## TXL (Nov 22, 2011)

Paul, Calvin's handicap is currently 10.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2011)

TXL said:



			Paul, Calvin's handicap is currently 10.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anthony - make sure you lend him your Sombrero!


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2011)

4 FUNDY - xxxx (xx)

Steve (7)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2011)

TXL said:



			Paul, Calvin's handicap is currently 10.
		
Click to expand...

And my cock's a kipper


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			Just been speaking to Captain  Grumpy of the Old Farts and he is not giving anything away and obtaining names and handicaps behind the scenes
		
Click to expand...

No hidden secrets Paul. You can have all my guys names and handicaps if you want. 
But it would be silly of me to let you see my sandwich list, wouldn't it?
I might just send the big guns out first....and then send the bigger guns out behind them.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 23, 2011)

Dream Team update of bigger-than-big guns  
1 CALVIN LAWRENCE (10)
2 GIBBO (28)
3 PN WOKINGHAM - Paul (14 - 12 by next year, 2 less than Smiffy!!)
4 FUNDY - Steve (7)
5 ALAN BANNISTER (8)
6 EWAN PORRITT (16)
7 POKERJOKE - Tony (10)
8 AZTECS27 - Jon (19)
9 G_MULLIGAN - xxxx (xx)
10 PIEMAN - Paul (5)
11 NWJOCK - xxxx (xx)
12 MURPHTHEMOG - Chris (9)
13 RICHARDC - Richard (15?)
14 BLUEWOLF - Danny (12)
15 ACHILLES - xxxxxxx (12)
16 STEVE79 - xxxxxxx (12)


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 23, 2011)

my 1st name is Steve btw (or Stephen if its my mum  )


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			my 1st name is Steve btw (or Stephen if its my mum  )
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Gibbo. We now know who to shout for when we come looking for you in the woods


----------



## bobmac (Nov 23, 2011)

When is this match? 
This is going to be a long thread


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2011)

bobmac said:



			When is this match? 
This is going to be a long thread
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to contribute


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 23, 2011)

11 NWJOCKO - Iain (7, currently.  Let's hope it's higher by next year for everyone's sake!)


----------



## Steve79 (Nov 23, 2011)

16 STEVE79 - xxxxxxx (12) 

Steve (20)


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys - only need details for Achilles and G Mulligan
Dream Team update of bigger-than-big guns 
1 CALVIN LAWRENCE (10)
2 GIBBO - Steve (28)
3 PN WOKINGHAM - Paul (14 - 12 by next year, 2 less than Smiffy!!)
4 FUNDY - Steve (7)
5 ALAN BANNISTER (8)
6 EWAN PORRITT (16)
7 POKERJOKE - Tony (10)
8 AZTECS27 - Jon (19)
9 G_MULLIGAN - xxxx (xx)
10 PIEMAN - Paul (5)
11 NWJOCK - Iain (7)
12 MURPHTHEMOG - Chris (9)
13 RICHARDC - Richard (17)
14 BLUEWOLF - Danny (12)
15 ACHILLES - xxxxxxx (12)
16 STEVE79 - Steve (20)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			Thanks Guys - only need details for Achilles and G Mulligan
Dream Team update of bigger-than-big guns 
1 CALVIN LAWRENCE (10)
2 GIBBO - Steve (28)
3 PN WOKINGHAM - Paul (14 - 12 by next year, 2 less than Smiffy!!)
4 FUNDY - Steve (7)
5 ALAN BANNISTER (8)
6 EWAN PORRITT (16)
7 POKERJOKE - Tony (10)
8 AZTECS27 - Jon (19)
9 G_MULLIGAN - xxxx (xx)
10 PIEMAN - Paul (5)
11 NWJOCK - Iain (7)
12 MURPHTHEMOG - Chris (9)
13 RICHARDC - Richard (17)
14 BLUEWOLF - Danny (12)
15 ACHILLES - xxxxxxx (12)
16 STEVE79 - Steve (20)
		
Click to expand...

Have to say it.
That looks a right bunch of choppers....

And some right fat gits too.
Are you sponsored by KFC or McDonalds????


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			my 1st name is Steve btw (or Stephen if its my mum  )
		
Click to expand...

Why is your mum called Stephen??


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Have to say it.
That looks a right bunch of choppers....

And some right fat gits too.
Are you sponsored by KFC or McDonalds????


Click to expand...

Is it not nap time yet?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2011)

A gift for our "Old fart" foe...


----------



## RichardC (Nov 27, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Have to say it.
That looks a right bunch of choppers....

And some right fat gits too.
Are you sponsored by KFC or McDonalds????


Click to expand...

Says the man who just got a new vehicle!!!!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2011)

Being new to the forum. Do things like this happen often? Is it a case of first come first served regarding getting to play in them? There appears to be a good crowd on here and I bet you have a great time on these weekends would be good to play sometime in one of these outings. Is it a case of just keep your eyes open for things coming up?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 30, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			Being new to the forum. Do things like this happen often? Is it a case of first come first served regarding getting to play in them? There appears to be a good crowd on here and I bet you have a great time on these weekends would be good to play sometime in one of these outings. Is it a case of just keep your eyes open for things coming up?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Keep an eye on this section of the forum as there's always meets being arranged. Some big, some small but always a good craic.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			Being new to the forum. Do things like this happen often? Is it a case of first come first served regarding getting to play in them? There appears to be a good crowd on here and I bet you have a great time on these weekends would be good to play sometime in one of these outings. Is it a case of just keep your eyes open for things coming up?
		
Click to expand...

these things come up every year and its pretty much first come, first served.. Although the places aren't filled overnight. These are also usually arranged by Smiffy and explain why he's so highly thought of... Well it wouldn't be his sparkling wit would it?  Put your name on the reserves list and you might be lucky..


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			these things come up every year and its pretty much first come, first served.. Although the places aren't filled overnight. These are also usually arranged by Smiffy and explain why he's so highly thought of... Well it wouldn't be his sparkling wit would it?  Put your name on the reserves list and you might be lucky..
		
Click to expand...

I would put my name on the reserve list as Woodhall Spa is only up the road from me so could get there at short notice.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 30, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			I would put my name on the reserve list as Woodhall Spa is only up the road from me so could get there at short notice.
		
Click to expand...

Do it! There's bound to be someone dropping out last minute. You've got nothing to lose. Other than your pride if you end up playing for the Old Farts.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			Do it! There's bound to be someone dropping out last minute. You've got nothing to lose. Other than your pride if you end up playing for the Old Farts. 

Click to expand...

Whats the damage regarding the costing for this then?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2011)

here is the official booking thread...http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...appers-official-booking-thread........./page7  ....


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			Do it! There's bound to be someone dropping out last minute. You've got nothing to lose. Other than your pride if you end up playing for the Old Farts. 

Click to expand...

It amazes me you got into your team. Presumably there was no golfing ability qualification ? Hopefully they have a lot soil and seed with  big shovels on all tees for you at Woodhall Jon.:lol::lol:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Nov 30, 2011)

Greg aka the yellow tee bandit off a whopping 25


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 30, 2011)

richart said:



			It amazes me you got into your team. Presumably there was no golfing ability qualification ? Hopefully they have a lot soil and seed with  big shovels on all tees for you at Woodhall Jon.:lol::lol:
		
Click to expand...

 

(I'll be bringing my own  )


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2011)

richart said:



			It amazes me you got into your team. Presumably there was no golfing ability qualification ? Hopefully they have a lot soil and seed with  big shovels on all tees for you at Woodhall Jon.:lol::lol:
		
Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



 

(I'll be bringing my own  )
		
Click to expand...

So if anyone's looking for Aztecs - he'll be the one driving the Dumper Truck with his clubs on the back....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

*OLD FARTS 

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 NWJOCKO
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79


RESERVES.

1. SNELLY
2. MadAdey*


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 1, 2011)

Why have the wippers 2 reserves and the farts none?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

grumpyjock said:



			Why have the wippers 2 reserves and the farts none?
		
Click to expand...

They are just "reserves" Grumpy.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does that mean that if one of the old duffers pops it over the winter, the 46 year olds get a transfer?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Not a good time to reduce the OAP heating allowance eh?  Some very nervous 46 yr olds knocking about....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2011)

I could be one of their 'big hitters' if I was transferred.

Or I could remain a micro hitter for the young uns.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I could be one of their 'big hitters' if I was transferred.

Or I could remain a micro hitter for the young uns.
		
Click to expand...

You'd be the old farts "hot young thing".... you would have to explain how GPS works, and also why you use steel shafts...


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I could be one of their 'big hitters' if I was transferred.

Or I could remain a micro hitter for the young uns.
		
Click to expand...

After being so rude about the old farts, we have all voted not to let you join our team. It would be like having a quisling in our midst.:lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

richart said:



			After being so rude about the old farts, we have all voted not to let you join our team. It would be like having a quisling in our midst.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Plus we are all masculine and he is a tart


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

on a more serious note, wouldn't the movement of players  depend solely on the age of the first reserve? How old is Snelly again?


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			on a more serious note, wouldn't the movement of players  depend solely on the age of the first reserve? How old is Snelly again?
		
Click to expand...

Much younger than Murph.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			on a more serious note, wouldn't the movement of players  depend solely on the age of the first reserve? How old is Snelly again?
		
Click to expand...

Not a good idea to mention "movements" in front of us old boys.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 1, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Not a good idea to mention "movements" in front of us old boys.


Click to expand...

Nor me to be fair after last year! Still got the bog roll in my bag in case of emergencies!


----------



## rickg (Dec 1, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Plus we are all masculine..
		
Click to expand...

Has TXL pulled out of our team then??


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2011)

How can you tell if a walrus is male or female?


----------



## sweatysock41 (Dec 1, 2011)

Note to myself 'Don't forget the immodium'   All this talk of movements isn't good!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2011)

Received an irate phone call last night reminding me that James (JustOne) actually asked to go on the reserve list at Blackmoor and I had forgotten....
*

OLD FARTS 

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
 2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 NWJOCKO
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79


RESERVES.
1. JustOne
2. Snelly
3. MadAdey*


----------



## sweatysock41 (Dec 2, 2011)

Was that because you had a 'Senior' moment mate?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, NWJocko has had to withdraw from the competition so the teams now look like this...

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79


RESERVES.

1. SNELLY
2. MadAdey

I will be colllecting balance monies (Â£100.00) during March as the balance has to be with Woodhall Spa by the end of that month.
Rob*


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 17, 2012)

:whoo: nearly there. Now if 2 more people would care to drop out please......


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 20, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			:whoo: nearly there. Now if 2 more people would care to drop out please......

Click to expand...

Aye but it all depends upon which team you want in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2012)

Only a four and a half hour journey for me,happy days


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 10, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Aye but it all depends upon which team you want in.
		
Click to expand...

Not that bothered mate to be honest. Just looks like it could be a good game. Put me with the old farts, my big hitting partnering some steady senior could be a great combo to have. I should prbably be with the other team though as I will possibly be one of the youngest there.....lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 10, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Only a four and a half hour journey for me,happy days
		
Click to expand...

Should be a bit quicker than that as it's mostly all motorway now. Use to take us 3 hours from Gloucester but it's more like 2 and a half now.

Every little helps, as they say. :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 11, 2012)

Just hoping that I can travel up with Murph and JustOne again....................... :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Just hoping that I can travel up with Murph and JustOne again....................... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure James is in, I am, so I guess the answer is yes. Looking forward to it. The journey that is.


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm pretty sure James is in, I am, so I guess the answer is yes. Looking forward to it. The journey that is.
		
Click to expand...

PLEASE tell me there's room for a little one!! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm pretty sure James is in, I am, so I guess the answer is yes. Looking forward to it. The journey that is.
		
Click to expand...

James is a definite runner unless he changes his mind again!


----------



## rickg (Feb 12, 2012)

rickg said:



			PLEASE tell me there's room for a little one!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Anthony (TXL)  has very kindly offered to pick me up on route, so I will just have to hear James' expolits later.


Perhaps you could stream the journeys conversation.....reckon people would be prepared to subscribe. :blah:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

rickg said:



			Anthony (TXL)  has very kindly offered to pick me up on route, so I will just have to hear James' expolits later.
		
Click to expand...

Did they ever make "Confessions of a stack and tilter?"

I saw confessions of a window cleaner.


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Did they ever make "Confessions of a stack and tilter?"

I saw confessions of a window cleaner.
		
Click to expand...

I thought every other thread on here met this description?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, Fundy has now had to drop out so the teams are now looking like this...

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4 JEREMY CAVE
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)
4 MAD ADEY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79*


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2012)

Now I am in I am eagerly awaiting to fond out the colour scheme. I love to wear the most ridiculous colour of outfit and need to see if I need a loan of outfit from my mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Now I am in I am eagerly awaiting to fond out the colour scheme.
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping to get the oldies kitted out in blue shirts for Saturday, red shirts for sunday
Your captain is still undecided I think.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am hoping to get the oldies kitted out in blue shirts for Saturday, red shirts for sunday
Your captain is still undecided I think.
		
Click to expand...

Red on Sunday will compliment the bloodshot eyes... like your thinking there Smiffy.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 6, 2012)

Youngsters are all sorted - white on Saturday and Blue on Sunday


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2012)

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4 JEREMY CAVE
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 MIKE HUDSON
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)
2  GIBBO
3 CALVIN LAWRENCE 
4 MAD ADEY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 HOOPER
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79*


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you tryng to get us Old Farts an advantage by leaving Gary off the Whippersnappers list .  Penalise the Whippersnappers for fielding an ineligible player - PN and Region will have your guts for garters.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Are you tryng to get us Old Farts an advantage by leaving Gary off the Whippersnappers list .  Penalise the Whippersnappers for fielding an ineligible player - PN and Region will have your guts for garters.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not worried. I knew it was just a senior moment, quite apt for the captain of the old 'uns. 

As for advantage... we'll see which me turns up first


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2012)

This is doing my fecking head in! Can't keep track of it...

*OLD FARTS

1 SMIFFY (Capt)
2 HOBBIT
3 RAY TAYLOR
4 JEREMY CAVE
5 TXL
6 GREG LINDLEY
7 LEFTIE
8 NORMAN PORRITT
9 RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 MIKE HUDSON
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)
2 GIBBO
3 CALVIN LAWRENCE 
4 MAD ADEY
5 ALAN BANNISTER
6 EWAN PORRITT
7 POKERJOKE
8 AZTECS27
9 G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 HOOPER
14 REGION3
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79* 

I "think" this is now right!!
​


----------



## teegirl (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor Smiffy, have a lay down, it'll be alright on the day.!!!! 

Is anyone here Friday and looking for a game.? I've been working away but home Tuesday untill at least Saturday so free to sort something out, if anyone is interested.

Have several two for ones and Blankney just down the road is very nice to play.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2012)

teegirl said:



			Poor Smiffy, have a lay down, it'll be alright on the day.!!!! 

Is anyone here Friday and looking for a game.? I've been working away but home Tuesday untill at least Saturday so free to sort something out, if anyone is interested.

Have several two for ones and Blankney just down the road is very nice to play.
		
Click to expand...

MadAdey threw out an offer for a game at his place on the Friday which I don't think anyone has taken up yet Jan.
I'd play but I can't get up there until the Saturday morning due to work.


----------

